# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me how to change what is displayed under my name on Facebook.

## Universal Mind

Currently, what is displayed under my name on Facebook when people see just my name, is my job. I want to change it to my city. How do I do that? The only web listings I have found on it are outdated. Thanks.


Edit: Sorry, I should have posted this in Tech Talk. It's fine with me if it's moved.

----------


## Universal Mind

75 views and no response?  Maybe Facebook really made it impossible.

----------


## Carrot

I don't think you can. Unless you remove your job and just state only your city.

----------


## Universal Mind

> I don't think you can. Unless you remove your job and just state only your city.



Thanks.  I've checked out the situation some more.  I think the only way to have your city displayed is to join its network, and it looks like cities don't have networks any more.  Maybe some do. I use a spoof account because of my actual job, and my spoof residence city doesn't have a network. My spoof job is stripper, and I think the joke has run its course.

----------


## Carrot

Really? I'm not too sure. I can't be bothered much with facebook nowadays.  :tongue2:

----------


## Universal Mind

Mission accomplished. I updated my job title to some new bullshit, and now my city is under my name.

----------

